# Its not the B string!!!!!



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

We will most certainly bring this present thread to a quite *speedy end*(with or without the Administrator) if we realize that no person has a clue what-the-crap we are exposing HERE!

...an exposition never before seen in The History.

...Andy Fake likes guitarscanada.com

...i use to vacation at wholenote.com

...may i use this opportunity to quickly thank wholenote.com for the reception they gave me back when? Jon Riley and Rick and Pommeriggani and the boys/men......Thanks guys.


Aaaanannnnanaanaananannyway...





Every character in The History of Guitar Theory and Guitar Playing is quite quite aware of *the B string stuff*.

But this is *an Illusion*!

The stuff really has nothing to do with the B string!

*Sorry*!

Yes, Andy was sent to Destroy.....but we assert Rebuilding with the destruction.....Ha. Imagine this!

Everyone brainwashed everyone.




Andy Fake
(Director of Research)
(The Roman Empire)


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

*2*

We need to understand 2 very simple guitar-theoretic concepts first.

1) E-diagonals

2) Distance 


...i.e., the distance between 2 'notes' upon the guitar fretboard.



Should i quit here?.......or are there Roman Soldiers out there?


*Andy Fake*


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

*Places upon the fretboard which carry the same pitch*

*Choose* any note/fretpitch upon the guitar fretboard.
Now consider *all* of the notes/fretpitches upon the fretboard which carry the *same pitch* as this initially chosen note/fretpitch.

This consideration will lead you to construct something that looks like a diagonal line upon the guitar fretboard(with a slope of -1; yes!!! This is how precise _things_ have gotten lads. Ha. Fancy that....don't worry about the -1 slope for now lads....just be able to see the diagonal line. Please.)


This line is called *the E-diagonal of *the initially chosen note/fretpitch.

"E" for 'equally pitched fretpitches'.
"diagonal" for diagonal line. Ha. Everything is so so simple around here these days.

*Side*: 2 or 3 quick theorems without proofs:



*Theorem*: The initially chosen note/fretpitch is a member of its own E-diagonal.

*Theorem*: No two different E-diagonals can intersects.

*Theorem*: There exist E-diagonals with only one member.


etc,...




Fake


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Another pitch to get people to spend $600.00 on your lessons? You're not saying anything new. You just have new names for it.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Lemma #1: I like where this thread is going!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Is it I or the OP who is off his/her meds??


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Maybe it's me, but I just don't understand anything Andy Fake writes. This is not meant to be be negative. If his thoughts were put in a language that I could understand, maybe I's be more apt to comment and possibly contribute.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Fajah said:


> Maybe it's me, but I just don't understand anything Andy Fake writes. This is not meant to be be negative. If his thoughts were put in a language that I could understand, maybe I's be more apt to comment and possibly contribute.


He's definitely in his own world. If he actually does teach guitar (I wouldn't know because I only read the first line or two of his posts and ignore the rest of his gibberish), I would warn people away from him as I only recommend sane people from this planet.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, there's definitely pictures of guitars on his site. I'm sold.

Guitar Research Institute


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Just an FYI to folks, when I clicked the link to his website my antivirus blocked it and warned of a trojan present there... could be a false positive but I'm not taking the chance.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I took a look around the linked website and found absolutely nothing new to the guitar world, just someone trying to cash in on an unconventional alternative way of expressing the same concepts. It is neither clear nor sensible to overly confuse matters by using terms not normally found in music or guitar language. There is a variety of useful books on the market which do a much better job, like The Guitar Grimoire books, and there are many good guitar oriented theory books like The Guitar Cookbook, The Guitar Handbook, besides many web sources.

Yes folks, learn your scales and triads in every position, and chord theory, do so using conventional and accepted terminology and you'll go much further than the OP's method. Plus, you'll be able to communicate musical ideas with others.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

gtrguy said:


> Just an FYI to folks, when I clicked the link to his website my antivirus blocked it and warned of a trojan present there... could be a false positive but I'm not taking the chance.


Yeah, same here. I'm using Avast.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

So, i've read everything above.........and what can i say.

Lucky for everybody that someone above said that they were interested..........else i'd probably just close shop right right now!!.....well, maybe not.

*Warning*: if this thread is to be brought anywhere close to an ending someone other than myself will have to do some work on behalf of the others......i feed pigeons in the park.


Andy of *The Roman Empire! *


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

*Distance*

Ha.

Ok.

Where were we?..........*Let's GO*!!!!



The *distance concept *is easy.

By the distance between any 2 notes/fretpitches upon the guitar fretboard we understand the *number of semitones between them*.


*Example*: The distance between E-Low and the g on fret# 3 Low-E is 3sem (i.e., 3 semitones).


Andy Fake


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

The guitar fretboard has 1 anomaly.....*the B-string anomaly*.....i.e., the B-string stuff.

A fretboard can have many anomalies!

Why do we have anomalies existing upon fretboards??????

One of the main reasons *is to effect A Simplification of the existing situation*!!!.......if we get to the end of this thread you'll certainly see exactly what is meant by this remark.


Now!
Let us consider an *anomaly-free fretboard *.

...with the guitar fretboard to construct any E-diagonal we do the usual...count 6, hop over.....count 5 hop over.....count 6, hop over...la la la la la.

But with an anomaly free fretboard *count# is always the same*...it is a constant.

An anomaly-free fretboard is "simpler" that the guitar fretboard.
Do a little research with them. O couple of hours ain't gonna kill anybody.


*Project 1*: Construct an anomaly-free fretboard (starting with the High-E string of the guitar fretboard) whose E-diagonal follows the anomaly-free rule:

count 2, hop over.....count 2, hop over.....count 2, hop over.............2's all the time since it is an anomaly-free fretboard.

*Question*: What are the letter-names of the open strings on this anomaly-free fretboard?????????



Andy Fake
(Director of Research)
(The Roman Empire)


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, we are given the High-E string to start with. Easy.

So, according to one of the theorems above, this High-E is a member of its own E-diagonal.
So, let's construct the E-diagonal of High-E on this anomaly-free fretboard.



So the High-E is a member of this E-diagonal.
Next we count *2* fret up and hop over to the "next" string....we'll be on the 2nd fret now.....it must also be an E.....from here, 2 frets up and hop over; we'll be on the 4th fret, on the 'next' string; it must be an E also...

etc,.....continue procedure until we have exhausted six strings.....etc,...


Now you should be able to acertain the names of the open strings on such an anomaly free fretboard.


Good Luck comrade(sp?)(comrad?)Ha. I'd make my grade 4 teachers very proud eh?(I've grown up to be a quite fine idiot).

*Hint*: The last/lowest string will be a *Gb*.




Andy Fake
(Director of Research)
(The Roman Empire)


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

So,

with all due respect and honor and stuff, which everyone here deserves, 

unless someone, dead or alive, solves this Simple Problem in the Theory of Anomaly-free Fretboards, let's consider this stupid thread *abruptly ended*!

Thanks everybody.


A.F.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well then Fido got up off the floor, an' he rolled over
An' he looked me straight in the eye.
An' you know what he said?
Once upon a time, somebody say to me
(This is a dog talkin' now)
What is your conceptual Continuity?
Well I told him right then (Fido said)
It should be easy to see
The crux of the biscuit is the Apostrophe(')
Well you know
The man that was talkin' to the dog
Looked at the dog an' he said: (sort of staring in disbelief)
"You can't say that" he said
"IT DOESN'T, 'n YOU CAN'T! I WON'T, 'n IT DON'T! IT HASN'T, IT ISN'T, IT EVEN AIN'T, 'N IT SHOULDN'T... IT COULDN'T"
He told me NO NO, NO! I told him YES YES YES!
I said, "I do it all the time...
Ain't this boogie a mess!"
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES THE POODLE CHEWS IT THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES THE POODLE CHEWS IT


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> I took a look around the linked website and found absolutely nothing new to the guitar world, just someone trying to cash in on an unconventional alternative way of expressing the same concepts. It is neither clear nor sensible to overly confuse matters by using terms not normally found in music or guitar language. There is a variety of useful books on the market which do a much better job, like The Guitar Grimoire books, and there are many good guitar oriented theory books like The Guitar Cookbook, The Guitar Handbook, besides many web sources.
> 
> Yes folks, learn your scales and triads in every position, and chord theory, do so using conventional and accepted terminology and you'll go much further than the OP's method. Plus, you'll be able to communicate musical ideas with others.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Very sensible......again. You, I would recommend.


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

Why do me feel like i should be Thanking the administrator that i'm actually Still Here typing and stuff!!!?????

Why!?

Andy Fake
(Director of Research)
(The Roman Empire)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Andy Fake said:


> Why do me feel like i should be Thanking the administrator that i'm actually Still Here typing and stuff!!!?????
> 
> Why!?
> 
> ...


As far as I can see, you have not broken any rules yet. Some of your posts are a little out there but that does not break any rules.


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

*Places Fair*

Makes sense to me.

Sometimes people mistake frankness and shrewness for disrespect.

I love the sound of the Crackling of a well-bound Whip on the bare back of the sleepy guitar player.



Fake of Pillowed Places fair


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Andy Fake said:


> So,
> 
> with all due respect and honor and stuff, which everyone here deserves,
> 
> ...


OK Andy, I will bite E,D,C,Bb,Ab,Gb (high to low)


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

jeremy_green said:


> OK Andy, I will bite E,D,C,Bb,Ab,Gb (high to low)


If you keep feeding him he'll keep coming back!


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

I have no issue with Andy, he amuses me. There's room for all kinds. To disregard an "odd" opinion is IMO a missed opportunity to see the world from a very different perspective. A skill we could all use. ESPECIALLY where creativity is concerned. Imagining the guitar with an "anomaly-free" layout is something MOST people NEVER consider.

Be there no mistake with all this love. I find Andy's approach quite confusing bordering on frustrating. But I'll say this - he stimulates much more activity and discussion here than anything else I have seen. He seems to inspire many who remain quiet to come out and join the conversation. This room is full of excellent minds... anything that gets the chatter going I am good with because it gives me a chance to share and learn with them!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

jeremy_green said:


> I have no issue with Andy, he amuses me. There's room for all kinds. To disregard an "odd" opinion is IMO a missed opportunity to see the world from a very different perspective. A skill we could all use. ESPECIALLY where creativity is concerned. Imagining the guitar with an "anomaly-free" layout is something MOST people NEVER consider.
> 
> Be there no mistake with all this love. I find Andy's approach quite confusing bordering on frustrating. But I'll say this - he stimulates much more activity and discussion here than anything else I have seen. He seems to inspire many who remain quiet to come out and join the conversation. This room is full of excellent minds... anything that gets the chatter going I am good with because it gives me a chance to share and learn with them!


I agree with you in principle but for those of us with a budding knowledge of theory who are looking for instruction and guidance in this section of the board will more likely be driven away than engaged and informed from the (seemingly) nonsensical thread ramblings of our friend Andy. Music theory can be intimidating enough to the uninitiated without complicating it further with all that noise. 
I don't have a strong enough foundation in music theory to agree or dispute his ideas but his typical input to me seems more of a "put on" and the joke's on all who respond. (hence my first comment) Whether or not that's the case, it's more annoying than entertaining. 
I know, that's my problem, but if a legitimate question is asked by a music theory noob it's kind of off-putting to have the thread polluted with a lot of jibberish. To paraphrase a lyric in a Rush song he typically "radiates more heat than light". 
For all of you who are more advanced in theory perhaps this is a stimulating exercise but to me it's just becomes another thread to ignore even if it has useful input by others. Having said that I realize I've violated my own rule by chiming in here in the first place!
Given that this is Andy's thread I apologize for "hijacking" this one. I won't make it a habit.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

All completely fair comments Hamstrung. I didn't view it in that light ... now I have ... so I can see 100% why you feel that way.
It's easy to forget what it was like as a beginner - especially with theory. My apologies for that oversight.

His posts are NOT clear - for seemingly any of us. I can only imagine how they read to a person new to theory.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> I agree with you in principle but for those of us with a budding knowledge of theory who are looking for instruction and guidance in this section of the board will more likely be driven away than engaged and informed from the (seemingly) nonsensical thread ramblings of our friend Andy.
> 
> *Music theory can be intimidating enough to the uninitiated without complicating it further with all that noise. *
> 
> ...


Well written!...I can especially relate to the bolded portion (and your knowledge of music theory is light years beyond mine)

Cheers


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

*Very nice work Green*

Nice work green.

That is the correct answer.

Maybe you can even *anticipate where we go from here *to see what this B-string anomaly is all about.


Me gotta go see my kid's Christmas Concert at her school now....be back in O couple a hours to see who else i can irritate. Ha. Just a kidding.


Side: Discoveries 1st.......Psychology 2nd. Hee.



Andy Fake


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

May the good Lord be praised heavily:

me weaseled me way out au me kid's Christmas Concert!!!!!!!!!!

but i've been to 'em for the last 4 or 5 years or so though; ...believe you me! some of 'em wer pwetty bad!!!

Bad bad bad bad bad.


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

OK then

Green seems to be in The Investigative Spirit.........i should be getting too old for 'this stuff' soon i imagine. Not too soon though.

Panic not. The end is very very near.
I would love to also do Exercise# 2 and Exercise# 3.............but since they are just repeats of Exercise# 1(which our Green solved just above)(Exercises# 2,3 are: Repeat Exercise# 1 with the "count# 3 and count# 7...i.e. count 3 semitones before we hop over...etc.)* let's jump directly to the Last Step*:



*Exercise 4*: Repeat Exercise 1 with the count# *6**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



...then Simplify!??
Ha.




Andy Fake
(Director of Research)
(The Roman Empire!)


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

*Mistake in expression of Exercise# 4 !!!*

There is a misprint in Exercise# 4:


the count# = *5*..............not 6.



The problem cannot be solved using count# = 6.

...6 if we are counting inclusively; but in this thread we are not counting inclusively.




Andy Fake


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes, thanks Andy ... I was just about to point out that error.



Andy Fake said:


> There is a misprint in Exercise# 4:
> 
> 
> the count# = *5*..............not 6.


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

*open strings with count# = 5*

Yeah i figured someone would eventually see it.....'cause when one invistigates 'the situation' with a few different count#'s things become clear pretty quickly.

But surely you or someone must have calculate what the open strings will be if we used *count# = 5 *?


So no hint is needed here.....nevertheless:


*Hint*: The 6th string will be an Eb.



Fake


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Solution to your 'B' anomaly*

If you have a problem with a string, remove it. _That_ worked for Keef.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

J-75 said:


> If you have a problem with a string, remove it. _That_ worked for Keef.


heh... what does it take to play rock and roll? 5 strings, 3 fingers and 1 a$$hole


well, i'm new to these posts... but having read through them, it seems to me that they're mostly just poorly explained exercises in mathematical concepts around the fretboard... music theory was originally put together by mathematicians, and so the idea of playing with the numbers isn't anything new, nor nefarious... i don't think i'd subscribe to this course though... it reveals much, perhaps... excepting _*how to play music!*_

if you want to play more musically... scales are nice, but really there's only 12 notes. in any given key 8 will sound good, 3 will resolve nicely and the other 1 sounds good if you slide away from it. It's at the very least _*just as important*_ to focus on rhythm.. when you play a note is half the conversation and the grand majority of guitar players forget that.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

ditto here: using Kaspersky....when I clicked the link to his website my antivirus blocked it and warned of a trojan present there... 


is this guy for real?

at least get rid of that link, I suspect he has no idea there's virus on his website


----------

